# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Un mago; una quincena: MANOLO TALMAN

## 3_de_diamantes

Esta quincena toca hablar de Manolo Talman.

Nacido en 1976 y ya es uno de los magos con mejor trayectoria y más premios de España. Primeros premios en Balongo 97, Estoril 97 y San Sebastian 02.

Sus grandes especialidades son el mentalismo y la micromagia.

Tiene editados dos DVDs, Creaciones 1 y 2. (Os podeis bajar el trailer de creaciones 2 de su propia web http://www.manolotalman.com/ Allí encontraeis efectos de todo tipo con cartas y monedas.

Para saber más sobre él podéis leer esta entrevista que hay en internet:

http://www.magicworldweb.com/magazine/talman.html

Yo poco más tengo que decir, nunca he tenido la ocasión de verle. 

Solo puedo decir por los mensajes que escribe en el foro que es una gran persona y que ama a la magia por encima de todo.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

¿¿¿Es de la familia Capone :Confused: 
 :117:

----------


## Dow

uno de los poquísimos grandes magos accesibles... con ello me refiero, que no te mira por encima del hombro si eres iniciado, e incluso queda con gente no profesional e iniciada...

----------


## Rafa505

Es más, queda con gente no profesional e iniciada y por otro lado ha quedado también alguna vez con gente como nosotros. :roll:  :P

----------


## miguelajo

Anda , vamos a hablar del Manolo?..que divertido..je,je,je,je
Pues nada a ver si alguien me cuenta algo que yo no sepa...

----------


## BusyMan

Las cosas que no sabes de Manolo creo que es mejor que sigas sin saberlo.

Además por algo me pasa cada mes una ''bonificación'' por mi silencio.


Para que veamos lo ambivalente que es... el otro día hablando sobre su número de mentalismo tres personas dijeron:

''lo más fuerte que he visto nunca''
''no sabe presentar mentalismo''
''es increíble cómo presenta el mentalismo''

Y eso dicho por personas con, en teoría, criterio.
La opinión del medio fue dicha por un mago de escenario... claro, a lo mejor piensa que Manolo no presenta bien porque no baila :P

----------


## miguelajo

No baile por falta de copas..je,je,je

----------


## Manolo Talman

jejeje, Busy... el pacto de silencio es tacito por ambas partes  8-) 

Gracias por el honor de abrir un hilo sobre mi, asi que bueno ya que estamos si alguien tiene alguna pregunta pues estare encantado de contestarla.

Respecto a lo que dices del mago que dice que "no sabe presentar mentalismo" la respuesta es facil ¿que mentalista segun el criterio de un mago sabe presentar mentalismo? porque ni siquiera A.Blake segun algunos "magos" se salva...

En cualquier caso, yo hago mentalismo para que asombre y guste al publico, lo que piense un mago al respecto me da igual... el no es quien contrata y generalmente es quien mas tiene que callar ;-)

Lo dicho, por aqui estamos para lo que gusteis.

Pd: Pensaba que habia que medir mas de 1.70 para ser "grande" jejeje

----------


## Felipe

Para conocer más de Manolo basta con acudir a una quedada y darse cuenta de que es un buen tipo.

Por cierto, hablando de mentalismo, nos contó el último efecto que estaba preparando y va a ser brutal.

----------


## ignoto

En tu caso nos conformamos con que te acerques a 1'50 metros.

¿Cuando vuelves por mi tierra? Te recuerdo que tengo pendiente una paella (pago yo, no se me olvida).

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Dicho sea de paso.... Manolo, ¿Cuando vuelves a Lucena?. Con lo que siempre me ha gustado el efecto de la rota y recompuesta, y cuando te vimos no sabía de tus versiones.  :( 

Cuando vengas, a la pierna de corderito invita la casa.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## rafa cama

Dejando aparte el hecho de que es capaz de rebajarse a hablar de magia con auténticos novatos chapuceros como yo, de lo que no cabe duda es de que es un mago de los que hay pocos. No sólo por la exhibición de catomagia que nos dió el viernes a algunos. Es que parece que lo domina todo.

Aún tengo en mi mente la exhibición que hizo en el mercadillo del viernes con los chips esos que cambian de color (que no sé como se llaman). Exhibición que, entre otras cosas, hizo que los citados chips dejaran de estar a la venta, porque el vendedor prefirió volver a llevárselos a casa tras ver todo lo que se podía sacar de ellos cuando un maestro los usa.

Creo que con eso queda todo dicho.

Saludines.

----------


## wes_wieck

... ¿chips? ¿que chips? :D

Manolo Talman, sin lugar a dudas un Maestro (y se que esta palabra muchas veces se usa a la ligera... pero no es el caso) y una de las personas que mas me ha influenciado en la Magia a base de bofetadas magicas, capones y buenos consejos  :Wink1: 


1 abrazo
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo tengo mucho que decir  8-) 

 Es una gran persona, muy muy cercana (accesible como decís otros), noble (aún no le he visto mentir, pero claro, yo creo que lo que hace es magia, así que...) y muchísimas otras virtudes.

 Pero hay una, mágicamente hablando (esto es un foro de ilusionismo ¿no?) que creo que es esencial en Manolo:

 ES un creativo de narices.

 Es decir, tiene una cultura mágica que más quisiera muchos que le doblan en edad y van de maestros por algunas sociedades, y encima, y esto es lo increíble, lo tiene TODO PRESENTE. ¿Que necesitas el nombre de no sé que técnica rara de un japonés que no conocen ni los japoneses? el te da el nombre y además, te regala un para de variaciones de otra y gente y ENCIMA, te dice un par de ideas suyas.

 ¿Que se te ocurre un juego? pue ale, sin pensarlo mucho, te hace el juego que tu querías, en dos segundos, con una técnica perfecta y te deja a la altura del betún (en el buen sentido).

 Eso no tiene precio.

 Yo, he tenido la suerte de verle alguna vez (no actuando), y espero que no se entere, pero lo admiro un montón.
 Además le debo las gracias por algo muy importante, y es porque yo soy incapaz de hacer magia delante de la gente (hacer el chorra sí), especialmente si son magos. Pero gracias a su insistencia en que no me aleje de los magos, poco a poco me voy soltando (aunque me queda medio mundo).

 Y tengo mucho más que decir. Pero como él se deja, mejor descubrirlo vosotros  :D

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo tengo una pregunta, te la hago aquí, aunque te la haré otra vez en la sei si te veo.

¿Dónde consigo el volumen 1 de creaciones?  :D

----------


## Pardo

Que decir de Manolo que no se haya dicho ya.....

Simplemente repito que es una gran persona con la que da gusto tirase horas hablando de magia.

Añadir tambien, que en este pais, ninguno de los que nos dedicamos al mentalismo lo presentamos bien segun el criterio de una gran mayoria de magos.... asi que ese comentario, uno mas de los que hay que tirar a la basura para no reciclar....

Slud Manolo!
Nos vemos pronto!
Pardo.

----------


## miguelajo

Tal y como dice Hector, Manolo es de los Maestros...de los que te hacen pensar y reflexionar.
Sin duda alguna una enciclopedia técnica. Con capacidad de resolución en minutos, de cualquier problema cartomágico.
Tengo que agradecerle muchas,muchas cosas pero sobre todos los capones y todas las tardes perdidas los jueves en el BAR de la Calle Fuencarral a la salida de Encarnita.
Perteneciente sin duda alguna a la generación de Magos de Madrid más afortunada que convivieron con todos los grandes en la SEI ( Carrol, Tamariz, Camilo y por supuesto con el Gran Arturo de ASCANIO).
Con una memoria prodigiosa para pases , rutinas y juegos. Una creatividad inagotable y casi todo  :D  ( alguna pajilla mental si que nos hacemos eh :Confused: ) con una calidad mágica asombrosa.
Por cierto se ha notao que somos colegas....Pero bueno los que le conocen saben que no he exagerado nada.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿¿¿Es de la familia Capone


No.. ES EL MISMÍSIMO CAPONE!!!!! 
(Ver la prueba en http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...=9278&start=15 en el último mensaje de la página 2 del hilo. Mensaje de Zarkov con vídeo)


A Manolo le he visto poco en acción. Había oído hablar mucho de él en boca de Cliff The Magician y ya tenía una buena idea sobre cómo es. Efectivamente lo dicho se ajustaba a la realidad. En la gala de navidad de la SEI me presenté y le dí recuerdos de Cliff. Estuvimos charlando y fue, en efecto, un tipo muy cercano.

Y durante mi actuación..... decidí echar mano de él como colaborador para 'asentarme' anímicamente en su peso (su peso como mago, sobre el peso físico que opinen 'ellas'...). Gran parte de la seguridad que dicen que transmití en dicha actuación se la debo a su presencia a mi lado.

Por cierto..... ¿Manolo es 10 años más joven que yo?!?!?!?!?! Chico, aún te queda mucho para llegar....... a la edad que aparentas!!!!   :Oops:  

(MODE "RECIBIR YOYAS" = ON)  :Lol:

----------


## Manolo Talman

Que majetes soys coñe.

Gonzalo: Creaciones 1 esta agotado por el momento, posiblemente en septiembre se reedite de nuevo.

O'Malley: Aparento mas... para cuando tenga la edad que aparento parezca que los años no han pasado por mi  y pueda seguir usando durante 10 años las mismas fotos promocionales 
:D

Como anecdota sobre los chips... a mi me los vendieron hace años y me paso lo de hector, al leer las instrucciones me parecio una birria de juego, pero como me costo un dinerito para aquella epoca, pense que a eso habia que sacarle jugo de alguna manera. Por tanto dedici no quedarme con lo que "me daban" en las instrucciones y me puse a explorar que mas se podia hacer con ellos.

Lo mismo me ocurrio con la moneda plata y cobre o con el Copper Silver Brass de Johnson... 

Moraleja: no te quedes ni te conformes con lo que unas instrucciones te "obligan" a hacer... investiga, crea y sueña que cosas te gustaria que eso que acabas de leer o comprar pudiera hacer... y hazlo!  Veras como juegos que gente desprecia o no se tienen en cuenta luego sorprenden.


ah! y basta ya de peloteo... que despues uno se lo cree y deja de ser accesible... al proximo le meto mañana una cabeza de caballo en la cama.



Fdo. El Capo Manolo Talman.

----------


## B3L7R4N

> Gracias por el honor de abrir un hilo sobre mi, asi que bueno ya que estamos si alguien tiene alguna pregunta pues estare encantado de contestarla.







> Como anecdota sobre los chips... a mi me los vendieron hace años y me paso lo de hector, al leer las instrucciones me parecio una birria de juego, pero como me costo un dinerito para aquella epoca, pense que a eso habia que sacarle jugo de alguna manera. Por tanto dedici no quedarme con lo que "me daban" en las instrucciones y me puse a explorar que mas se podia hacer con ellos.


Buenas Manolo, me interesa bastante lo que comentas acerca de la presentación con los chips. Yo también los tengo, y la verdad es que nunca se me había ocurrido una presentación 'definitiva' y que me satisfaciera del todo. Está claro que presentado así como viene en las instrucciones es, como bien has dicho, una birria de juego. He probado a introducirlo en alguna rutina de póker con las cartas diciendo: 'igual que se pueden hacer trampas con las cartas se pueden hacer con las fichas para ganar dinero...' y otro tipo de presentación: las fichas como son camaleónicas al pasar por encima de unas tarjetas de colores se vuelven del mismo color.... La verdad es que ninguna me ha convencido del todo y leyendo los elogios a tu juego me preguntaba si podrías compartir con nosotros tu presentación o el enfoque que le das o aunque sea algún consejo para mejorarlo. 
Bueno, saludos y gracias:  :Wink:  
Beltrán

----------


## Manolo Talman

Mas que presentacion (que creo que eso debe ser personal de cada uno) mis aportes (si se pueden llamar asi, son los manejos y juegos que puedes hacer con los chips, no los pondre aqui por lo complejo y extenso que seria pero si pondre algunos apuntes:

tomando como punto de partida la teoria Ascaniana, la situacion inicial debe ser clara
.
Por tanto yo comienzo con los chips que se muestran claramente por ambos lados viendose que el blanco es blanco y el negro es negro (sin trampa) 
El fallo que veia a este juego es que al no existir situacion de partida clara inmediatamente el espectador deducia la trampa de la doble cara... asi que si se quiere que haya magia, la situacion inicial debe ser clara y el espectador saber como es el material y que hay en cada sitio.


Despues viene un primer efecto de magia que es la transposicion entre ellos en mis manos.
(aqui y en el siguiente cualquiera de los clasicos de plata/cobre vale) 

Luego viene otra transposicion  entre las manos del espectador y mi mano.

Y a partir de aqui ya comienza el "sucker" pongo una carta entre uno y otro chip, pregunto donde esta uno, giro todo y se ve por el otro lado... 

Es decir... se lanza el anzuelo y una vez pican... se le da sedal...

Ahora lo repito otra vez... y despues comienzo a cambiar los colores...

Otra opcion es una rutina de spellbound donde tras cambiar 2 veces de blanco por negro cambia despues 4 veces mas a colores distintos... y todas ellas a manos vacias y dando el chip a examen como final... 

Todo es ponerse a jugar con ellos...

----------


## B3L7R4N

Muchas gracias por contestar Manolo, se agradece mucho tu ayuda pero hay una cosa de la que no me hago a la idea: Empezar con una situación clara 'verdadera' implica tener los dos chips del mismo color por ambas caras (cosa muy sencilla) pero no es tan sencillo el salir de esa situación ya que habría que intercambiar los gimmicks (ya me entiendes) y no soy capaz de imaginarme como llevar a cabo esa manipulación (si es que de verdad hace falta). En cuanto a la transposición en tus propias manos, si has relizado el pase anterior (intercambiar gimmicks) no hay ningún problema pero si no, tampoco se me ocurre cómo; y teniendo en cuenta la naturaleza del gimmick lo de la transposición en manos del espectador me parece todavía más imposible. Es posible que me haya querido meter en una serie de cosas que no están a mi alcance ni en la concepción ni en la técnica ya que mi experiencia en la magia con monedas es nula. Pensé que se trataba más de un enfoque distinto en la presentación y en la forma de hacer el juego, más que en una serie de pases que lo complementan (si es que es así), que en este momento, debido a lo novato que soy, no creo que sea capaz de realizar.
De todas formas muchas gracias por tu atención, sienta muy bien que alguna vez los más grandes hagan caso a los más pequeños.
Saludos,
Beltrán

----------


## Manolo Talman

> MEmpezar con una situación clara 'verdadera' implica tener los dos chips del mismo color por ambas caras (cosa muy sencilla) pero no es tan sencillo el salir de esa situación ya que habría que intercambiar los gimmicks


Efectivamente por ahi van los tiros! y ahi esta lo bonito de la magia, ya tienes planteado el problema, ahora busca la solucion.

Hay una frase celebre que me encanta y es la que me motiva a la hora de crear magias nevas dice asi : "Como no sabian que era imposible.... lo hicieron" 

En cualquier caso tampoco tengas prisa... nadie te persigue  :Wink1:

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno pues ya que está por aquí el Manolo aprovecharemos para preguntarle algunas cosillas.
¿ Te has planteado alguna vez escribir un libro?
Parece que en la e´poca que vivimos los Videos y DVD triunfan más, pero...creo que uno se siente más realizado si escribe un libro.
Cuentanos un poquito.
Por cierto Hector...te compro los chips :D

----------


## Manolo Talman

Libro... pues si, varias veces, pero la verdad que me da algo de respeto (llamese miedo)  sobre el poder ser capaz de explicar con claridad y detalle algunos juegos, sin que estos se conviertan en un ladrillo... hay algunos que seria necesario 20 o 30 paginas para poder explicar con detalle las sutilezas, los porques... y en un libro muchas veces no se consigue hacer llegar al lector el "como" exacto se debe hacer algo, con que ritmo... 
Es algo que no esta descartado, que algun dia hare pero por el momento, no tengo el tiempo ni la dedicacion que esta tarea creo que merece.

Por otra parte hay un desanimo al ver que mucha gente solo va a "lo comercial" y que quiza el tiempo e inversion que requiere realizar un trabajo asi luego solo sea aprovechado por escasas 10 personas... Ejemplo: el libro de engaños de salon de Guy Hollinworth o el By Forces unseen, de Ernest Earic para mi son dos joyas ¿pero cuantos lo han estudiado? mucha gente solo por oir que son libros "con tecnica" ni siquiera se han molestado en hojearlo, o incluso quedandonos con el material local, los libros con los juegos de Arturo de Ascanio... lo que hace que me plantee, ¿si la gente no lee ni practica los juegos de un maestro como Arturo, que puede motivarles a leer o practicar un juego mio? 

Por tanto si hiciera un libro, quiza seria por dejar constancia de mis trabajos, pero siendo consciente que no seria un best seller...

----------


## Gandalf

Estoy de acuerdo con todas las opiniones que se han vertido sobre Manolo. Hasta el momento solo he tenido muy buenas atenciones a las cuestiones que le he podido plantear, y aunque no le conozco más allá que de la SEI y poco más, el trato siempre ha sido genial.




> Libro... pues si, varias veces, pero la verdad que me da algo de respeto (llamese miedo)  sobre el poder ser capaz de explicar con claridad y detalle algunos juegos, sin que estos se conviertan en un ladrillo... hay algunos que seria necesario 20 o 30 paginas para poder explicar con detalle las sutilezas, los porques... y en un libro muchas veces no se consigue hacer llegar al lector el "como" exacto se debe hacer algo, con que ritmo... 
> Es algo que no esta descartado, que algun dia hare pero por el momento, no tengo el tiempo ni la dedicacion que esta tarea creo que merece.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Por tanto si hiciera un libro, quiza seria por dejar constancia de mis trabajos, pero siendo consciente que no seria un best seller...


Lo del libro te lo comento debajo, pero antes del libro... ¿por que no alguna conferencia? Sería una de esas que no me perdería en la SEI. Se que Miguelajo pasa tantas horas de charla contigo que quizás no la eche en falta, pero yo si que te la pido...

Morro que tiene uno.

Manolo, tú vienes de la escuela de Madrid, muy influenciada por Ascanio Y Tamariz. Aunque por trayectoria y trascendencia no es plan de compararte con ellos (AUN), a ninguno de los dos les dió miedo escribir libros tediosos o llenos de teoría y manipulación. Justo lo contrario, vieron que hacía falta escribir esos libros que han permitido a todos los que habeis llegado tras ellos obtener el gran nivel mágico que teneis. Así que te animo a que inicies el trabajo, que ya vendremos los demás a criticarlo.

Es broma, claro.

----------


## wes_wieck

bueno quien dice libro dice libros, jeje. aunq sean en canutillo!! Valor y al toro  :Wink1:  

Ademas dices que tal vez lo aprovechara muy poquita gente por la tendencia que tienen la "nuevas" generaciones de magos hacia lo "comercial" pero... quien sabe como estara la magia en española (o no española) dentro de 30 años (x poner un ejemplo). 

Ascanio nunca conocio a magos como Miguel Ajo o Jose "quesoyyo"... lo que hace pensar en quien sabe a que magos podria influenciar la obra de Manolo Talman  :Smile1: 

Miguel Ajo: Los chips ya estan vendidos (a mi)... fue la mejor compra del viernes :D. Les puse pegatinas de numeros por lo que daban mejor el pego de fichas de poker y ademas ya no solo habia transformacion de color sino tb del valor de los numeros... pero los jodios no ajustaban bien asi que se los tuve que quitar :D (con lo chulo que quedaban).

----------


## wes_wieck

ahhh!! se me olvidaba la pregunta!!!

Todo el mundo conoce al Manolo cartomago, numismago y micromago en general (que mal suena) pero poca gente conoce al Manolo Talman mentalista... no has pensado en preparar una conferencia de mentalismo con la de brutalidades que tienes por ahi :D

¿que piensa de mezclar magia y mentalismo en un mismo acto?

1 abrazo
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## Manolo Talman

Gandalf:
Conferencias he hecho ya unas cuantas, lo que pasa que hace ya tiempo que no doy ninguna en madrid, (unos 4 o 5 años) y creo que tu no estabas por esa epoca. 

Pero en cartera estan:

Las dos caras de la magia:conferencia  sobre la moneda plata cobre
Cartas desde Madrid : Conferencia de Cartomagia 
Taller de Trampas de Juego 
Como montar un numero de concurso

Respecto a conferencia de mentalismo pues no lo tengo pensado, pero quien sabe... algun dia... como el libro :D

Sobre mezclar magia y mentalismo, pues depende del enfoque del espectaculo y del mago en cuestion.
Me explico.

Un mago puede hacer uno o dos juegos de mentalismo sin que desentone el espectaculo y encima lo enriquezca.

Sin embargo creo que un mentalista es un error que haga magia ya que al contrario del mago, un juego de magia mezclado en un acto de mentalismo empobrece el conjunto y de la ilusion de alguien que puede leer pensamientos y rapido se pasa al "ah! eso es un truco tambien" sin contar que raro sera el efecto de magia que supere uno de mentalismo... si esto ocurre el mentalista debera repasar el repertorio que presenta...

Se han dado algunos casos como Dunninger que mezclaba en medio del acto una rutina de cuerdas o bolsa y huevo... yo mismo en mis comienzos viendo esto, pues tambien lo hice y vi que no encajaba bien, quedaba como un parche y de hecho al preguntar despues a la gente, estos efectos o no se recordaban o decian que no les habia gustado tanto como los otros.
Por tanto en mi experiencia, no se debe mezclar si tu vas de mentalista, pero lo aconsejo ferbientemente si vas de mago.
Recordar a Juan Tamariz por ejemplo cuando hace las pizarras o los papeles e al baker... la sensacion y ovacion que consigue con estos efectos) y el poco efecto que causa por ejemplo A.Blake (a pesar de ser quien es) cuando hace el anillo en el huevo.

----------


## Gandalf

Pues como ya hace demasiado de la última no estaría de más ir preparando una conferencia... Aunque sea repetida, que en el calendario de la SEI hay dias de tertulia que a veces se hacen aburridos.

 :Oops:  Culpa de todos, claro.

Bueno, aunque te tengo relativamente a mano para preguntarte cualquier cosa, aprovecharé el foro para que las contestaciones las recibamos todos.

Nombras a Dunninger como mago que mezclaba mentalismo o magia. Annemann también lo hacía. Leyendo el libro de Marco él mismo dice que también lo recomienda. Tú opinas lo contrario. ¿Lo dices por que en tu opinión se pierde fuerza en la imagen de mentalista o por que consideras que la magia pierde fuerza frente a efectos de mentalismo? La pregunta la hago un poco condicionado. En mi opinión el mentalismo bien hecho genera una impresión más "misteriosa" en el espectador que la magia bien hecha. Me baso en que muchos creen que el mentalismo puede ser verdad pero no aceptan que de una bola salgan dos pues siempre ven truco tras ello. Digamos que creo que hay una predisposición para creer en el mentalismo pero no en la magia. ¿Que opinas de esto? Y por otro lado se me presenta una duda ¿No crees que si la gente cree que el mentalismo puede ser verdad se produce a la vez una bajada en la fuerza de los efectos? Dado que se cree que es posible para el creyente todo pasa a ser una cuestión da "capacidad" y no de magia. ¿Tú que crees?

¿Crees que es recomendable que a un mago se le identifique exclusivamente con una de las ramas? ¿O eso solo pasa con el mentalismo?

Tú practicas varias ramas. ¿En cual estás más cómodo? ¿Cual crees que haces mejor? ¿Puedes recomendar tres libros de cada una de esas ramas que practicas?

Te prometo que al principio solo iban a ser dos preguntas pero luego me he ido creciendo y creciendo y... 

PD: Y que conste que tengo alguna más que por que me da cosa seguir... que si no...

----------


## Manolo Talman

Lo que viene es un ladrillo asi que... ¿siguiente? :D 




> ¿Lo dices por que en tu opinión se pierde fuerza en la imagen de mentalista o por que consideras que la magia pierde fuerza frente a efectos de mentalismo? 
> .


Por ambos motivos.




> La pregunta la hago un poco condicionado. En mi opinión el mentalismo bien hecho genera una impresión más "misteriosa" en el espectador que la magia bien hecha. Me baso en que muchos creen que el mentalismo puede ser verdad pero no aceptan que de una bola salgan dos pues siempre ven truco tras ello. Digamos que creo que hay una predisposición para creer en el mentalismo pero no en la magia. ¿Que opinas de esto?
> 
> .


El publico inteligente cuando ve un espectaculo de mentalismo bien hecho la actitud y pensamiento es la misma que cuando oyen un cuento o ven una pelicula de superheroes, saben que no es verdad, pero es fascinante y se dejan llevar. Despues se preguntan como es posible de igual manera que cuando te preguntan (aunque con mas fascinacion) que como se corta una mujer en dos... es algo que saben que es mentira pero que no entienden.
En parte que la gente "crea" o no es culpa del mentalista y la forma que lo presenta, por ejemplo cuando alguien ve a Derren Brown o a Marc Salem ya no se plantean si tiene "poderes" ven que es un tio que mediante psicologia, lenguaje corporal y diversas tecnicas es capaz de persuadir, sonsacar, intuir... pero no porque tenga hecho un pacto con el diablo o sea alguien sobrenatural.
Yo jamas digo que tenga ninguna clase de poder, mi etica me lo impide y creo que ademas con los tiempos que corre eso seria un error porque eso si que ya no se lo cree nadie y lo unico que se consigue es poner a gran parte del publico en contra incluso antes de salir a escena.




> ¿No crees que si la gente cree que el mentalismo puede ser verdad se produce a la vez una bajada en la fuerza de los efectos? Dado que se cree que es posible para el creyente todo pasa a ser una cuestión da "capacidad" y no de magia. ¿Tú que crees?


Creo que ya te he contestado :D




> ¿Crees que es recomendable que a un mago se le identifique exclusivamente con una de las ramas? ¿O eso solo pasa con el mentalismo?


Creo que no hay que mezclar churras con meninas, es como si en un concierto de opera, de repente apareciera david bisbal, luego un punk... creo que si todo tiene una unidad y una coherencia es mejor, en el ego del mago muchas veces quiere demostrar todo lo que sabe hacer... pero creo que cada magia tiene su momento, cuando eres mentalista haces mentalismo, cuando eres mago haces magia.




> Tú practicas varias ramas. ¿En cual estás más cómodo? ¿Cual crees que haces mejor? ¿Puedes recomendar tres libros de cada una de esas ramas que practicas?


Me siento comodo en todas las que hago... si no no las haria :D 
¿cual creo que hago mejor? todas y ninguna (segun el momento y quien me vea jeje)
Recomendar solo un libro es dificil asi que ahi van algunos de los que mas me han gustado en los ultimos años
Cartomagia: Los libros de Ascanio, Vernon
Close up: The Art of Astonishment de Paul Harris
Mentalismo: Life and times of a Legend de annemann (ahora en español)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hombre... había barajado la posibilidad de apuntarme a la SEI, pero no me parecía muy interesante. Total, para codearme con 'maguetes' como Rioboo o Josequesoyyo y aguantar de paso a otros especímenes como Gandalf o Miguelajo..... en fin, que no había mucho atractivo en el asunto. 

Claro que si Manolo va a dar alguna de las conferencias prometidas, me apunto el próximo lunes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gandalf

> Recomendar solo un libro es dificil asi que ahi van algunos de los que mas me han gustado en los ultimos años
> Cartomagia: Los libros de Ascanio, Vernon
> Close up: The Art of Astonishment de Paul Harris
> Mentalismo: Life and times of a Legend de annemann (ahora en español)


Claro, por eso te pedía tres de cada...

 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P 

Mas...

¿Actuarás en breve? ¿Donde?

----------


## Manolo Talman

Para publico en abierto no tengo ninguna programada en breve, son todas para empresas.
sorry... ya te avisare si hago algo porMadrid.

Lo mas cercano, Nacional de Barcelona en concurso y la semana siguiente en Valongo (Portugal)con Pack Completo:  Conferencia, Gala de Cerca y Bala atrapada en escena.

----------


## Gandalf

> Para publico en abierto no tengo ninguna programada en breve, son todas para empresas.
> sorry... ya te avisare si hago algo porMadrid.
> 
> Lo mas cercano, Nacional de Barcelona en concurso y la semana siguiente en Valongo (Portugal)con Pack Completo:  Conferencia, Gala de Cerca y Bala atrapada en escena.


Je! ¡Y vaya bala! Que ese en versión Paint Ball si te lo he visto.

Pues suerte en los dos.

----------


## Dramagic

Para mi Manolo es uno de mis Maestros...si me atreví a concursar alguna vez fue gracias a que me animó y me ayudó con el numero. 

Si tuviera que nombrar algunso de mis Maestros, Manolo seria uno de ellos.

Por cierto, Manolo..me encantaira verte una actuación de mentalismo...espero que algun dia sea posible (sin tener que contratarte yo, claro, jejej)

----------


## Mr Poza

Yo no voy a hacerle mucho la pelota a Manolo, pero la verdad es que tanto como mago y como persona son de lo mejor que hay.

Veo que tienes un taller de trampas de juego, (el cual estaria encantado de poder verlo alguna vez). En cuanto a esto, una preguntita(facil). ¿Que técnicas ves indispensables a la hora de hacer trampas en la mesa de juego?   y si no es mucho pedir, ¿nos contarias alguna anecdota de alguna partida  :Wink:  ?

Saludos!!!   Y muchas gracias por tener tanta paciencia con nosotros  :Smile1:

----------


## Manolo Talman

> ¿Que técnicas ves indispensables a la hora de hacer trampas en la mesa de juego?   y si no es mucho pedir, ¿nos contarias alguna anecdota de alguna partida


La tecnica mas importante son 2, una que no te pillen, dos: salir corriendo de  alli  lo mas rapido que puedas si te pillan :D

Ahora bromas aparte, el tahur, no es alguien tipo pelicula el golpe o shade que hace "de todo" en todo momento en una partida, los buenos tahures generalmente estan especializados en una o dos cosas a lo maximo, cada uno tiene su preferida y con ello le sirve para vivir.
Para mi la mas util es la dada de abajo y la clasificacion al recoger... Lo mejor es como en magia, conocerlas todas y en el momento apropiado y cuando la mano este calentita, calzar la que mejor venga en ese momento e irse a casa.

Una anecdota: 
Cuando tenia 17 años los fines de semana era Dj en un garito, los 2 dueños  del  sitio este no sabian que ademas era mago...y ellos cada fin de semana en un cuarto del local juntaban a 3 amigos y se echaban sus partidas de poker.
La cosa es que un final de mes cuando llegaba santa nomina bendita, uno de los habituales a sus partidas les fallo y estos amablemente me dijeron que si sabia jugar y si queria intentar sacar un "sobresueldo" probando suerte al poker. Y como no tenia nada mejor que hacer, acepte... la cosa es que al poco de empezar la partida veo que entre los dos socios estaban planeando no que yo me sacara un sobre sueldo si no quedarse con mi nomina (pobrecitos) la tecnica que empleaban era señales por debajo de la mesa con los pies (una de las veces me dieron a mi "sin querer") y la otra una tecnica llamada "la pinza" que consiste en que entre los dos comienzan a subir las apuestas de manera que si no puedes ir, lo que has puesto en el bote lo pierdes y si ves que van tan fuerte pues como que hace que te lo pienses...
El problema es que como me di cuenta, pues el "azahar" hizo que la cosa se torciera a mi favor al ver la estratagema, tres manos despues cuando me toco dar a mi, ya estaban preparadas 9 cartas, un full para uno de ellos y un poker de treses para mi...asi que la "pinza" se puso caliente.... y tuvo un final feliz...despues de esa mano me entro un sueño terrible y tuve que irme a casa :D, 
Al fin de semana siguiente me volvieron a invitar... pero ya rechace la invitacion y al poco tiempo ya deje el local.

Lo mismo para despues del verano, preparo de nuevo el taller de trampas de juego y lo doy en madrid, mas que nada para que no se me olviden las cosas... que nunca se sabe 

 8-)

----------


## Rafa505

Me gustan este tipo de historias  :Smile1:  , ¿nos puedes contar alguna anécdota más?.

----------


## Manolo Talman

si... pero mi reputacion correria peligro... mejor con unas cocacolas por delante y que no quede por escrito  :Wink1:

----------


## _Ana_

Hola a todos, yo no soy de las que se prodigan a escribir, pero siendo de Manolo tengo que hacerlo.

Manolo es un maestro, porque a parte de todo el conocimiento de técnica y esa memoria, que ya ha apuntado Miguel AJO,  es didáctico, y no todo el mundo puede decir eso.Además es un trabajador nato y es de las cosas mas importantes en la magia. A mi me ha enseñado mucho de la actitud y la concepción de la magia (aunque no solo el....).

Luego podría decir que tipo de persona que es .... pero quien le conoce ya sabe a que me refiero.

Besos bicho.

P.D: me encanta poder hablar de alguien a quien conozco :D .

----------


## Manolo Talman

Con la de años que me ha costado hacer creer que soy inaccesible, borde, elitista y demas... y ahora vais vosotros y me haceis parecer el osito de mimosin... asi no hay quien pueda...


Pd: ¿he dicho ya que odio los peloteos y alabanzas :D?

----------


## ignoto

De lo de osito no te librarás en la vida.

----------


## si66

Que tal Manolo, felicitaciones, leyendo y leyendo uno se da cuenta de la persona que eres (lo mas importante de todo).
En una oportunidad te lo comente por privado, el año pasado estuvo por alla u namgo Argentino (hernan Maccago) me comento que, eres un mago excelente, con muy buenas ideas y una gran persona, que se llevo una amistad tuya de alli y que andaba conganas de que vengas para aca, a dar alguna conferencie / show. Es posible, es verdad? hay algo de cierto?
Existira la posibilidad algun dia?

MUchas gracias y felicitaciones nuevamente.

Manuel

----------


## Rafa505

> si... pero mi reputacion correria peligro... mejor con unas cocacolas por delante y que no quede por escrito


Vale, esto... ¿cuándo es la próxima quedada?  :Smile1:

----------


## Kiko

Bueno, bueno, Sir Manolo Talman. No puedo resistirme a agradecerle públicamente una visión de la magia y una forma de ser que hecho de menos...

A parte de mente preclara, habilidad perfecta de cirujano y amigo mítico de los de película, para mi siempre será una especie de "genio del underground". Y me explico;

No cambia nada que haya ganado incontables premios, y su popularidad traspase todas las fronteras, porque su lugar para mi es más oscuro y fascinante. Es alguien que respeta la magia desde dentro, y su sola personalidad crea esa atmósfera de suspense, de que lo que tenemos entre manos es algo "secreto" y de incalculable valor, como salido de las sombras.  En la época barata y comercial que se destila, solo alguien que proviene de un innacesible "underground", de maestros magos y tahúres, mentalistas desconocidos, juegos secretos e ideas jamás contadas. Talman es y será siempre la punta del iceberg para los magos, los curiosos y los que buscan lo fácil... 

Casi me da pena que alguien así sea demasiado popular y afable. Pero no importa, el siempre sabrá lo que otros ni imaginan y verá lo que "no existe". Tal vez solo unos pocos podremos admirar, alguna perdida noche, unas pocas gotas secretas de ingenio que se salgan de sus manos, para perderse para siempre en el tiempo como lágrimas en la lluvia.


PD: Todavía no te di las gracias por el DVD de Creaciones 2 que pusiste en mis manos sin siquiera pedirlo. Es una auténtica joya, genialidad tras genialidad. Si hubiese premio Nobel de los videos este se llevaría la palma. Compararlo con otros videos es casi insultante. Solo puede compararse con uno: el primero. ¿Habrá tercero? Gracias de nuevo.

Un abrazo desde La Coruña,
Kiko

----------


## miguelajo

Por todo lo que ha comentado Kiko y mucho más...Me siento un privilegiado!!  :Oops:

----------


## Manolo Talman

Con todo mi cariño... QUE OS DEN! :D (aunque en el fondo os quiero un webo, gente como vosotros son para los que me motiva hacer las cosas) 

Kiko, en principio  hay pensado un volumen 3,  pero todavia no tengo claro el material que ira en el,  ni para cuando podre ponerme a hacerlo, la idea es superar con cada uno la calidad del anterior, y eso requiere mucho tiempo y mucha inversion, de paso aprovecho aqui para contestar a algunos que se "quejaron" por el precio de los anteriores dvds.

Producir un dvd en españa con calidad y medios profesionales es caro no, carismo sobre todo si la tirada que haces es pequeña como han sido el caso de los dos volumenes de creaciones.

Muchos tienen la referencia de los videos de L&L que apenas cuestan 25€, la explicacion es sencilla, no es lo mismo una tirada de 2000 a 5000 ejemplares como hacen ellos para todo el mundo, que hacer una tirada de 150/200 ejemplares unicamente para el mercado español. 

Algo que se echa en falta en la casi totalidad de todo  el material en video o dvd  que se encuentra publicado en españo es de una calidad minima, donde la gran mayoria esta realizado de forma casera y sin medios.
Para mi hubiera sido muy facil coger una camara en el salon de mi casa, el premier y hacer yo mismo las copias, pero nada hubiera sido igual.

La primera experiencia que tuve en este campo fue con el video "Cartas desde Madrid" el cual fue hecho con medios mas o menos caseros, (y asi quedo, muy a mi pesar) por eso me quise sacar la espinita que tenia con estos dvds y en lugar de hacerlo con un amiguete y una camara,decidi contratar a profesionales e intentar dar la calidad de la que muchos se quejaron con mi primera publicacion audiovisual.

En el 1º Dvd Creaciones intente subsanar los fallos tecnicos de imagen y sonido y ya quedo algo mejor, pero faltaba ver la reaccion con publico real en condiciones reales y 
ese fue el reto de creaciones 2.
Por tanto en este segundo volumen pusimos toda la carne en el asador, invertimos un 
poquito mas en material y en postproduccion y el resultado fue fantastico.

Actualmente quedan unas 50 copias unicamente de este segundo volumen del cual es casi 100% que no se sacara una segunda edicion, y que salga un tercer volumen depende en gran parte de vosotros.
Aunque lo mismo sale unicamente en edicion Underground especial para coleccionistas y amigos como Kiko que tanto le gustan las cosas "que no existen" 

un abrazo y gracias a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Jo, a ver si al final lo sacas y me quedo sin él  :( 

 (y yo que no te veo tan underground, si ni si quiera aguantas un poco de música friki ni nah de nah  8-) )

----------

